# Slide Show ?

## fatez

Ciao ragazzi,

mi sapreste dire un programma che faccia slide show di immagini? 

ciao ciao e grzie

----------

## fatez

ho trovato gtksee, molto carino !  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Gtk = gqview

qt = kuickshow

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> qt = kuickshow

 

Per qt imho è ottimo anche Pixie:

```
*  media-gfx/pixieplus-kde

      Latest version available: 0.5.4

      Latest version installed: 0.5.4

      Size of downloaded files: 2,244 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mosfet.org/pixie

      Description: Mosfet's KDE image/photo viewer, editor, and manager
```

----------

## cerri

Provo subito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Consiglio anche Gthumb x gtk2:

*  media-gfx/gthumb

      Latest version available: 2.1.1

      Latest version installed: 2.1.1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,152 kB

      Homepage:    http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Image viewer and browser for Gnome

----------

## fatez

Grazie ragazzi, siete stati tutti gentilissimi e veloci!!! 

MITICI!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Ottimo anche il consiglio di MyZelF.

----------

## doom.it

Pixie molto completo, anche se un po pesantino.... il mio preferito GQView, semplice e funzionale

----------

## shev

Per kde/qt ne aggiungo uno: ShowImg. Non dimentichiamoci, poi per console, del sempre valido fbi.

Personalmente uso (anche se non mi serve spesso) gqview per X.

----------

